# What are the Direction arrows on shoulderpads of Space Marines for?



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I get it that the arrows are useful on the vehicles for the aerial observer.

But what is its use on a space marine besides reminding them to stand up straight?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Which squad their in.
Assult marines have an X, tacticle have the arrow, etc.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I mean the tactical squads, it just seems redundant.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

It just shows what squad there in. I'm not GW. Go ask them.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's just their unit designation. It's one of the reforms of the Codex Astartes. It's like modern militaries have badges and patches etc, so do space marines.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's so they know which way is up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would it be better if tac squads had hearts?


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Remember when marine specialists had their own individual badges denoting what their role was?

Like, marines carrying heavy weapons had a little star or bomb-burst sign or whatever it was, above or inside their squad type designation.
I kinda liked that stuff.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Would it be better if tac squads had hearts?


They do. Two of them in fact.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mob said:


> Remember when marine specialists had their own individual badges denoting what their role was?


I do.

Painting them was a pain in the thumb though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Its to show in which way they are shot out of a Predator Angrinator.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It's so they know which way is up.



Do they have this for injured marines?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well let's put it this way...

The Ultramarines are sent out to quell an uprising on a planet that's rejecting Imperial rule. 

They have many ways of getting onto the planet to keep the dissenters from fleeing the Emperor's wrath, but they choose drop pods because that'll put the fear of god into the enemy. 

Seriously, I would shit a brick if I saw several drop pods flying into a field next to my house.

Like, I'd actually run away in the opposite direction using my mother as a human shield.

Anyway, so then they land, after flying down into the planet below, certain that a severe asskicking is about to go down.

But they're upside-down.

God-dammit.

tldr: This way up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> They do. Two of them in fact.


LOL Touche!


----------



## Fafnyr Longeye (Jul 11, 2011)

OK Vokshev, try this on for speed.

You are a Marine commander in a hurry to make some tactical decision because you have a buttload of hurt coming across the field at you. (OK, maybe they are namby pamby Slaneshi, :wink: but whatever).

Looking at your own resources you see, a half klick off, 3 squads of "X's" to your left. To your right you see 2 squads of "Arrow's" about 300 metres ahead of your position.
On your flanks you also have 2 squads of "Triangles".

You know the "Triangles" represent stability and strength. They are going to sit there and deal out round after round of pain on those little masochists.

The "Arrows" represent dogged determination to move forward no matter the cost. They relentlessly move towards their objective, take it and hold it.

The "X's" are your 'set them off in whatever direction and watch the bedlam arise' troops. They are usually your fastest movers and shakers.

Based on what you want to happen, you will decide which troops will go where.

The point is, because of those arrows, x's or triangles on their shoulders, you are going to know what *troop types* you have at your disposal to make the "god" of pleasure upset.

Hope this mental meandering helps somewhat.

Fafnyr
(Whose greatest fear is a colour blind Wolf Lord)


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought their tactical display in their helmets are more than capable of highlighting the friendlies in his sight + display of combat status.

I think the Predator Angrinator explanation makes more sense, you would not want a marine to be shot out from the wrong end.


----------

